

Which video host would you choose? - tommygunnlucas
http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/Poll/Embed/WEB22DDFFAMD8E

======
tommygunnlucas
Basically prior to development I am curious as to the video hosting the
majority of users would prefer, videos will be between 30 - 60 mins in length
and quality will be reasonable. Any feedback would be much appreciated.

